

Disney Freaks Out Over Patents That May Mean It Can't Keep 3Ding Old Movies - Steer
http://www.techdirt.com/articles/20130104/14162121584/disney-freaks-out-over-patents-that-may-mean-it-cant-keep-3ding-old-movies.shtml

======
elithrar
Given Disney's successful lobbying history (see: Mickey Mouse Act for
copyright extension), they might be one of the few organizations who could
enact some change to the patent industry.

Whether those changes would be positive (for industries outside theirs) is
another thing.

~~~
officemonkey
Ha. This is a one-time tactical move only. Their interest in everlasting
patent reform is zero.

~~~
scarecrowbob
Hey now, they don't want infinitely long periods for intellectual property...
they are for limited periods of "forever minus a day".

~~~
jivatmanx
Too obvious. It's easier to achieve this effect by doing what they're
currently doing: Periodic extensions that apply retroactively.

------
31reasons
If it means no old movie coming back to theaters as a pseudo 3D movie, then
this is the best patent ever.

~~~
JD557
While I agree with you, I think it's sad that we live in a world where you can
patent "remaking old movies in 3D". It just feels like everytime a new gimmick
appears, someone could just patent "remaking old <insert product> with <insert
gimmick>".

I hope there's a little more to the patent than that.

------
chris_wot
I'd be very interested in seeing patent extensions being added. Let's call in
the "Yoko Ono Patent Extension".

------
tjoff
That headline just makes me sad.

